# Pictures of my dog



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

I can only post one picture at a time...


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

You have a gorgeous girl, I think I see more of a Bichon/Maltese mix than Poodle/Maltese but I've been known to be wrong before now


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

She is beautiful!
I would say just slightly more Maltese then poodle , but just a bit more.
Either way she is yummy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

She also have a bit curls on her body , and when we half shaved her face( if you know what that means...) she looks like a poodle!!! We get her from a breeder which I believe a BYB , they give us papers which is good,but they didn't care about the dogs. When I pick her up, her brother is still there, after 2 months, the brother also still at the breeder!!!


This was a very big mistake.....


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

How can you have papers on a mix breed dog? 

The dog would likely be more maltese or Bichon mixed, the two dogs in the pic are a poochon and a Bichon (the fat one). 








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

Myfluffyjoia said:


> How can you have papers on a mix breed dog?
> 
> The dog would likely be more maltese or Bichon mixed, the two dogs in the pic are a poochon and a Bichon (the fat one).
> 
> ...




the breeder sells the dog as a purebreed, but I believe the dog is a mix


----------

